# 4Wheeler Help



## pistolpete (Sep 16, 2010)

I was hoping one of you guys could help me out. I have an older Kawasaki Bayou 220 4wheeler. It runs fine until I take it off choke. I was trying to save a little money and attempt fixing it myself. Are there any ideas as to what it could be? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

low speed jetting is clogged. Yea your going to have to remove the carb. If I remember correctly there are two cables going to the carb, or some setup like that. Just remember how the cables are attached/routed and remove the carb and disassemble it and clean it out. 
My work blocks the pics on this site but this should help you with a exploded view of your carb. If its not the correct year go back to the origional parts finder and select your year. 
http://216.37.204.203/Kawasaki_OEM/KawasakiATV.asp?Type=13&A=61&B=6

Good luck


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday (Apr 5, 2006)

Sounds like it needs a carb job

Shudda............


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yup! Carb job. Had it done on my daughters Suzuki 250. $ 140.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Just had mine all tuned up. I would recommend Steves ATV they are located in Katy. He told me this ethanol gas is really hard on em. He told me to run 93 octane and add stabil to the tank.


----------



## pistolpete (Sep 16, 2010)

That is what I figured. I called a local cycle shop and they didn't have the parts on hand, but he suggested that I try cleaning it myself. He said more than likely the jets are clogged and it would probably run much better after cleaning them. I am going to give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree with the dirty jets. I had the same problem with my lawn mower. Cleaned it out and now she runs like a top.


----------



## matthew77515 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey if cant get it done your self and if you live around Brazoria County i have a buddy that does that stuff on the side and hes alot cheeper than a dealer PM me if want his #!


----------



## Pablo1 (Feb 10, 2010)

If you can only get it to run with the choke on, I would suspect an air leak somewhere. Check and make sure that the carb is bolted to the moter good and tight. Also you might check to see if the carb to motor gasket or "O" ring is cracked or bad. I know that my lawn mower starts doing the same thing and it is always that the carb bolts have started to vibrate loose. Thought I would mention this before you tear into the carb and end up having to replace the gasket anyway. 
Good luck,
Pablo


----------



## winchester (Mar 5, 2010)

in bowl of the carb is 2 long skinny brass tubes that need cleaning. tiny holes in the tubes. the best thing i have found to clean them is a torch tip cleaning tool.


----------



## pistolpete (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I will definitely check the bolts first. I am headed out to the lease this weekend to pick it up. I am better with computers than I am mechanic type stuff. I guess you always have to start somewhere.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

clean out both, the main and pilot jet with a small wire. blow out all passages in carb body with carb cleaner and air hose. no kit needed unless you mess up bowl gasket or something like that.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

change the sparkplug also


----------

